# DIY Colored Peep Sight



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

great idea i may have to try this


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

One could also use white paint or polish first then come back with red to save having to remove the peep from the string for sanding.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

And if anybody wants to Anodize the peep have a look in here! 


http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize.html


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

good idea


----------



## 75Archer (Dec 7, 2010)

I may be doing some sanding.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Instead of nail polish with glitter, how about a metal flake spray paint or metalic......:shade:


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Instead of nail polish with glitter, how about a metal flake spray paint or metalic......:shade:


The nail polish was readily available and puts on a thick acrylic layer on the front of the peep sight. There are endless possibilities to paint them, and I now favor the color red for its benefits to the eye's sighting process.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wonder if some fingernail polishes are opaque enough you wouldn't have to do any sanding? I'll bet they are but since I know nothing about fingernail polish I couldn't say for certain.  Maybe some of the wild stuff teenagers use would be like that.

If you don't sand, then you can take the polish back off with polish remover if you don't like it.


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

I had one(red Peep) put on a new M6 I just bought and haven't had the chance to finish the set up......I'm hoping I get the same WOW factor your talking about


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

hunt123 said:


> Wonder if some fingernail polishes are opaque enough you wouldn't have to do any sanding? I'll bet they are but since I know nothing about fingernail polish I couldn't say for certain.  Maybe some of the wild stuff teenagers use would be like that.
> 
> If you don't sand, then you can take the polish back off with polish remover if you don't like it.


Yes, I used the nail polish remover a couple of times to take off a darker red color that I didn't like, and because I had to practice painting with the polish to get it perfect. I ended up with a ruby red color with a deep shine. The shine the polish gives off doesn't effect my aiming so I didn't use the toothpaste trick to dull it up.


----------

